# [emerge]dev-ruby/webrick (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Un saludo cordial a todos los miembros del foro.

Estoy enredado 

emerge --update --deep -a --newuse @world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-ruby/webrick[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)]".

(dependency required by "dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.2-r1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby27]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/ruby-2.6.8::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-ruby/optimist-3.0.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]" [installed])

(dependency required by "games-misc/lolcat-100.0.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])
```

webrick se quiere instalar y estas dependencias tengo días tratando de solucionar

eselect ruby list 

```
Available Ruby profiles:

  [1]   ruby26 (with Rubygems) *

  [2]   ruby27 (with Rubygems)

  [3]   ruby30 (with Rubygems)
```

equery depends dev-ruby/webrick

```

 * These packages depend on dev-ruby/webrick:

dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.14 (test ? dev-ruby/webrick[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                         (test ? dev-ruby/webrick[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                         (test ? dev-ruby/webrick[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])
```

equery depends rubygems 

```

 * These packages depend on rubygems:

app-editors/vim-8.2.0814-r100 (virtual/rubygems)

app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.79.1-r2 (virtual/rubygems)

dev-lang/ruby-2.6.8 (virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26])

dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4 (virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27])

dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2 (virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30])

dev-qt/qtwebkit-5.212.0_pre20200309-r1 (virtual/rubygems)

dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                        (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                        (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.5.0 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                            (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                            (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/ffi-1.14.2 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                    (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                       (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                       (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                       (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                       (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                         (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                         (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                          (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

dev-ruby/optimist-3.0.1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                        (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

dev-ruby/paint-2.2.1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                     (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

dev-ruby/power_assert-2.0.1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                            (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                            (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                       (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                       (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/rake-13.0.6 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                     (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                     (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/rbs-1.5.1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                   (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                   (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.2 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                    (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                    (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.5 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                     (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                     (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                   (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                   (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/sync-0.5.0 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                    (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                    (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/test-unit-3.4.6 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                         (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                         (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/typeprof-0.15.2 (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                         (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.2 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                      (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

                      (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)])

dev-vcs/subversion-1.14.1 (ruby ? virtual/rubygems)

games-misc/lolcat-100.0.1-r1 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby26(-)])

                             (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)])

net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.32.3 (virtual/rubygems)

virtual/rubygems-16 (ruby_targets_ruby26 ? >=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1[ruby_targets_ruby26])

                    (ruby_targets_ruby27 ? >=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.1.0[ruby_targets_ruby27])

                    (ruby_targets_ruby30 ? >=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.0[ruby_targets_ruby30])
```

Alguna ayuda   :Question: 

Gracias de antemano

----------

## chrootman

En el último upgrade no me apareció nada extraño sobre dev-ruby/webrick.

```
# emerge --ask dev-ruby/webrick

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/webrick-1.7.0
```

Por ahora simplemente tengo en /etc/portage/make.conf:

```
# grep -r ruby /etc/portage/make.conf 

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27"
```

```
#  eselect ruby list 

Available Ruby profiles:

  [1]   ruby27 (with Rubygems) *

  [2]   ruby30 (with Rubygems)
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ruby

Esto tengo en /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask sobre ruby.

```
# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/power_assert-2.0.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=dev-ruby/rbs-1.1.1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.5 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.4.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.15 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.5.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo

>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rbs-1.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=virtual/rubygems-16 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rbs-1.1.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.13.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.14 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.38.0::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.38.4::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/gdm-3.36.4-r1::gentoo

# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.3::gentoo[rdoc]

# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.14::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.30.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.14::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

# required by net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.30.5::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=virtual/ruby-ssl-11 ruby_targets_ruby30
```

```
# qdepends dev-ruby/webrick

dev-ruby/webrick-1.7.0: virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(+)] !!dev-ruby/psych[ruby_targets_ruby27(+)] dev-lang/ruby:2.7
```

Recomiendo hacer un respaldo por cada paso porque cada vez están más complicadas las cosas.

----------

## quilosaq

@carlos plaza:

Mira que tienes configurado sobre ruby en /etc/portage:

```
grep -R ruby /etc/portage/
```

Pon también tu 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias  *Quote:*   

> chrootman, creo que no es algo raro. Simplemente portage quiere instalar dev-ruby/webrick.
> 
> Yo no había necesitado la variable RUBY_TARGETS en make.conf. La puse y eran mas errores  

 

Gracias quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

>  grep -R ruby /etc/portage/

 

```

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:dev-ruby/optimist

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/paint-2.1

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.4.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.2

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.1

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.6

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/json-2.3.1

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/racc-1.4.16-r1

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20191222

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=virtual/rubygems-16

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.0.1

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/rubys:virtual/ruby-ssl

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ruby:dev-ruby/optimist

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ruby:>=dev-ruby/paint-2.1

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ruby:>=dev-ruby/rbs-1.0.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ruby:>=dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.4

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ruby:>=dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ruby:>=dev-ruby/typeprof-0.11.0

/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/ruby:dev-ruby/sync

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.2 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.1 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.6 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.4.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/json-2.3.1 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.16-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/racc-1.4.16-r1 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.6::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.2::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.16-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=virtual/rubygems-16 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1-r2::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.2::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.16-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.1.4 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.4.16-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.1-r2::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=virtual/ruby-ssl-11 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:####>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.9 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.9 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.1 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.1 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/json-2.5.1 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/json-2.5.1 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.5.8::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rb-inotify-0.10.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/listen-1.3.1-r4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/sass-3.4.25::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby25]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.6::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:###>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.5 ruby_targets_ruby25

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.5 ruby_targets_ruby27

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.3 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.4.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/typeprof-0.12.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rbs-1.0.6 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.4 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/typeprof-0.12.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.7.2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.5.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/ffi-1.11.3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo[rdoc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=virtual/rubygems-16 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/ruby-ssl-11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7 ruby_targets_ruby30

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/racc-1.5.2-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.11::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,doc]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-3.0.0-r1::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rubygems-3.2.7::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by virtual/rubygems-16::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby30,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26,-test]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-lang/ruby-2.6.6-r2::gentoo

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:# required by dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.4::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]

/etc/portage/package.use/zlib:>=virtual/ruby-ssl-11 ruby_targets_ruby30

```

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info

 

```

Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33-r1, 4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.86-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2370M_CPU_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:     3926828 total,   1627900 free

KiB Swap:    4120572 total,   3447548 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 21 Sep 2021 21:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: f707fadc1188c3e1091588081cda5178cb500aa3

Timestamp of repository enlightenment-live: Tue, 21 Sep 2021 13:51:40 +0000

Head commit of repository enlightenment-live: 489435b2ddba84c1c98a78c463a720621d3d02d1

Timestamp of repository erayd: Wed, 15 Sep 2021 00:08:04 +0000

Head commit of repository erayd: 47fee8ffd61eba2a5e3d0b4e53c9ca35b2d31972

Timestamp of repository vmacs: Sun, 19 Sep 2021 21:51:55 +0000

Head commit of repository vmacs: e96555561e5c827526a2cbfa9449a40e0dc9a103

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.36.1 p5) 2.36.1

ccache version 4.3 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p13::gentoo, 3.8.12::gentoo, 3.9.6_p2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.53.0::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          4.3-r3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.43.5::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.36.1-r2::gentoo, 2.37_p1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: no

enlightenment-live

    location: /var/db/repos/enlightenment-live

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/enlightenment-live.git

    masters: gentoo

erayd

    location: /var/db/repos/erayd

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/erayd.git

    masters: gentoo

vmacs

    location: /var/db/repos/vmacs

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/vmacs.git

    masters: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA OPERA-2018"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="Flac X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alisp alsa amd64 analyzer apache2 appstream bazaar bcmath bidi bl bluetooth branding bs2b bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi cgroups cli cover cpudetection crossfade crypt ctype cue cups curl dbus dbusmenu deprecated dga display-manager dmalloc down-root dri dropbox dts dv dvb dvd dvdr eds elogind emboss enca encode evdev exif extras faac faad fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firebird flac fortran fpm ftp game gd gdbm ggi gif git gnome-keyring gnutls googledrive gpm grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtk3 gtk4 gucharmap gui handbook hddtemp hwdb ibus iconv icu intl introspection iodbc ipv6 java jpeg json kde kerberos kmod ladspa lcms ldap legacy-systray libcaca libglvnd libmpeg2 libnotify librsync-bundled libtirpc lirc live lm_sensors lyrics lzo mad md5sum mercurial mesh mms mng modplug mount-locking mp3 mp4 mpeg mpt mtp multilib musepack mysqli nas natspec ncurses networkmanager nfs nls notifier nptl nss nut obex ogg openal opengl openmp opus pango pch pcre pdf pdfimport pdo phar php plymouth pm-utils png pnm policykit postgres ppds projectm pulseaudio pvr python qsui qt4 qt5 qtmedia radio rar readline resolvconf rtc rtmp rule-generator samba sasl scrobbler scrypt sddm sdk sdl seccomp session sftp sid sndfile soap soxr speex spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification stereo subversion svg tcpd test-programs tga theora tiff toolame touchpad tray tremor truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb vcd vlc vnc vorbis wallpapers wav wavpack webui wext wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xv xvid xvmc yuv4mpeg zlib zoran zstd" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2019" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

```

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba metiendo 

```
dev-ruby/webrick
```

 en accept_keywords y 

```
dev-ruby/webrick ruby_targets_ruby27
```

 en package.use

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias quilosaq *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba metiendo 
> 
> ```
> dev-ruby/webrick
> ```
> ...

 

Sigue Igual, he desinstalado, instalado cambiado las variables y nada  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --update --deep -a --newuse @world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## chrootman

No he querido tocar eso porque hasta ahora no me ha molestado, pero igual pienso en un sistema clonado probar con eliminar esas entradas de package.use/zz-autounmask y configurar en /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords algo como:

```
dev-lang/ruby -~amd64

dev-lang/ruby:2.7
```

Probablemente tengo RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27" en /etc/portage/make.conf porque al hacer un emerge -auDN world se generaban conflictos con python o ruby si no lo configuraba en ahí(make.conf) Parece que en esa ocasión elimine los ruby inferiores con emerge --depclean y dejé solo uno, que ahora sería ruby27 o ruby30 con eselect y unmergí dev-ruby/* y luego lo compilé con -rdoc o -doc o algo así. Lo otro es que en mi caso tengo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64". Saludos.

----------

## cameta

Prueba a actualizar portage antes de nada. 

there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-ruby/webrick

Porque este es el error que podria dar un portage desactualizado.

Prueba también con 

emerge -pv webrick a ver que mensaje de error te da.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias cameta

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Prueba a actualizar portage antes de nada. 
> 
> there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-ruby/webrick
> 
> Porque este es el error que podria dar un portage desactualizado.
> ...

 

Casi a diario actualizo 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --sync
> 
> emerge --update --deep --newuse @world

 

----------

## cameta

Mira que ebuilds hay en

/usr/portage/dev-ruby/webrick/

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias cameta 

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Mira que ebuilds hay en
> 
> /usr/portage/dev-ruby/webrick/

 

ls /usr/portage/dev-ruby/webrick/

```
Manifest  metadata.xml  webrick-1.7.0.ebuild
```

solamente esto.

----------

## cameta

Haz un emerge webrick a ver que mensajes de error te da.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias *cameta wrote:*   

> Haz un emerge webrick a ver que mensajes de error te da.

 

dev-ruby/webrick se compila bien, pero luego cuando quiero actualizar el @world

emerge --update --deep -a --newuse @world

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "dev-ruby/webrick[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)]".

(dependency required by "dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.2-r1::gentoo[-test,ruby_targets_ruby27]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby27]" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/ruby-2.6.8::gentoo" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-ruby/json-2.5.1-r1::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby26]" [installed])
```

Y es qui donde empiezan mis problemas. Cambio  y cambio y cada vez lo empeoro  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ruby

Creo que podría ser un problema con ruby

En algún momento no hiciste un depclean

Prueba esto

1º No pongas nada de targets en el package use o el make.conf que claramente empeora las cosas.

2º  eselect ruby list (a ver que  te dice)  si solo hay un ruby26 para mi está bien

3º emerge --ask --oneshot --update dev-lang/ruby

4º emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world (si falla probaremos otra cosa)

5º emerge --depclean.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias *cameta wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ruby
> 
> Creo que podría ser un problema con ruby
> 
> En algún momento no hiciste un depclean
> ...

 

Siguiendo tus consejos: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1° no tenia nada de targets en make.conf
> 
> 2°eselect ruby list 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info '=dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4::gentoo'
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pqv '=dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4'
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild     UD] dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4 [2.2.25] USE="doc -test" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26 (-ruby27*) (-ruby30%*)" 
> ...

 

----------

## cameta

Bueno has llegado hasta el 46.

Cuando sucede esto y falla  sin tocar nada

emerge --resume --skipfirst

pero como veo que has tocado cosas de nuevo

emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world 

hasta que salte de nuevo un paquete con error y lueog

emerge --resume --skipfirst

con esto iremos actualizando hasta que lleguemos al final

y luego nos preocuparemos por los paquetes que han fallado

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias *cameta wrote:*   

> Bueno has llegado hasta el 46.
> 
> Cuando sucede esto y falla  sin tocar nada
> 
> emerge --resume --skipfirst
> ...

 

cameta, no he tocado nada en el sistema.

emerge --resume --skipfirst 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * One or more packages are either masked or have missing dependencies:

 * 

 *   >=app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20201225 pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/minitest-5.14.2[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.2.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.3[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.7[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.5.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/json-2.5.1[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.3.0[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=app-eselect/eselect-ruby-20191222 pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/minitest-5.13.0[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.2.0[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/power_assert-1.1.7[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/rake-13.0.1[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/test-unit-3.3.4[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.3.1[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/json-2.0.2[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   >=dev-ruby/rdoc-6.1.2[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/rbs-1.5.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/rbs-1.5.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.5:3/3::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/rexml-3.2.5:3/3::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/rss-0.2.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/typeprof-0.15.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/typeprof-0.15.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0/3.0::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby27(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 *   virtual/rubygems[ruby_targets_ruby30(-)] pulled in by:

 *     (dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2/2::gentoo, installed)

 * 

 * The resume list contains packages that are either masked or have

 * unsatisfied dependencies. Please restart/continue the operation

 * manually, or use --skipfirst to skip the first package in the list and

 * any other packages that may be masked or have missing dependencies.
```

----------

## cameta

Da la impresión como si tuvieses varios ruby instalados.

¿Que te da este comando?

equery l ruby

equery l bundler

A mi me da esto

mestres@localhost ~ $ equery l ruby

 * Searching for ruby ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.6.8:2.6

mestres@localhost ~ $ equery l bundler

 * Searching for bundler ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-ruby/bundler-2.1.4:2

Como tengas mas cosas eso solo puede significar problemas.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias *cameta wrote:*   

> Da la impresión como si tuvieses varios ruby instalados.
> 
> ¿Que te da este comando?
> 
> equery l ruby
> ...

 

 equery l ruby 

```

 * Searching for ruby ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-lang/ruby-2.6.8:2.6

[IP-] [ ~] dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7

[IP-] [ ~] dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0
```

  :Question:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

equery l bundler

```

 * Searching for bundler ...

[IP-] [ ~] dev-ruby/bundler-2.2.25:2
```

----------

## cameta

Solo necesitas el ruby-2.6.8.

Haz un unmerge de los otros dos que claramente están dando problemas. 

e intenta de nuevo el 

emerge  --update --deep --newuse @world

a ver si funciona.

----------

## chrootman

Por si todavía no lo resuelves en su momento hice algo como esto(cuando estaba atrapado en un perfil):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/744493

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8422480.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/704164

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias a todos los buenos amigos del foro por sus consejos, enseñanzas.

cameta, gracias la solución era quitar 

```
dev-lang/ruby-2.7.4:2.7 

dev-lang/ruby-3.0.2:3.0
```

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> la solución era quitar 

 

Los humanos tenemos tendencia a querer solucionar los problemas aumentando la complejidad pero los niños nos muestran que muchas veces la solución pasa por simplificar..

----------

